# What year n type of frame is this no#



## Lynchwrench (Jan 9, 2019)

The frame is surprisingly easy to identify as a Cleveland welding company pacemaker 1948 frame. I have been told that only 500 were made and had no # to identify them. But they were also very different from the schwinn made pacemaker 1950 /49 ?.  I'm taking offers. And I do have the correct  front end.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jan 10, 2019)

They are numbered. Mine is 614:


----------

